# thermaltake smart fan problem?



## .:DuD3:. (Oct 1, 2006)

i ordered two of these the other day, they came in today and i tried hooking them up. the fit fine, i just cant get this fan controller to work. i have everything hooked up correctly, or at least i think i do. fan -> mb and fan controller. the fan controller doesn't work at all, and the fans are running full blast right now. any ideas?


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

The fan is hooked up to the fan controller, and then the controller gets power from a standard power source from the power supply, not the motherboard.


----------



## .:DuD3:. (Oct 1, 2006)

well i tried it that way too and it still doesn't seem to work. one of the fans is idling lower now for some reason, but the other is still full blast. i think im going to give thermaltake a call and see what they say.


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

The Thermaltake fan controllers are crap. I had two non-LED versiosn of that fan with the EXACT same controller and both of them did not work. If you want a fan controller that works really good, go for one of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813999506

Can control 3 fans, two lights (which it comes with) and has bright green faceplate. It's really nice. I've got one of these and it works great!


----------



## .:DuD3:. (Oct 1, 2006)

well thats good to know that im not the only one who hasnt experienced problems with these fans. i contacted thermaltake, he gave me a solution but i haven't had time to mess with it yet. but i will tomorrow and we'll see if it fixes the problem or not.


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm curious...what did Tt tell you to do??


----------

